# Engine Detail



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

So I want to detail the engine and as you can see, after removing the plastic engine cover, the top is filthy and covered in dust. 
What do you suggest I use to clean this? Would a light spray of diluted G101 on this area, agitated with an EZ brush and then washed off with a light water spray be safe, or is that a complete no-no? If so is there an alternative or so I shove the cover back on and clean around it? Thankfully, the rest of the engine and bay are not too bad however, the alloy parts, such as the engine mounts, alternator engine body etc. are all badly pitted and corroded. Never seen the like. Certainly the CR170 was no where near this bad and that was four years older. So that’s one thing I do want to rectify so suggestions please! 

As always, any help / suggestions most welcome.

PS - How do I resize pics so there actually useful? I uploaded a 400kb pic and the forum resized it to 21kb?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've watched so many videos of people pressure washing their engine bays but never had the balls to myself (and never felt the need to). I just go at it with lots of wheel type brushes, old microfibres and APC in a small bucket like surfex or Koch GS. I don't drench anything.
Sounds like the alloy parts will need replacing.


----------

